# Oracle/Dual boiler inconsistent pressure from group



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello coffee lovers!

Technical help needed...

I have a Oracle and my first 2 extractions (morning) are always perfect, around 20 in 40 out. My next two extractions (afternoon) always 20 in and 55-65 out. It's been consistently like this for a long time.

I thought it might be because the machine is warmer. So I put the timer on to wake the machine before I first use it. That didn't make a difference.

I've heard that with my machine you have to adjust the grind size as the machine warms up. If I'm to do that it's a very big adjustment, we're talking 2 or 3 places, 16 down to 13/14.

Leaks - I've checked for leaks and occasionally found some but it has never fixed the issue. I recently replaced all the 007 o-rings, bar 1 that I could get to. I've ordered some 010's to replace the probe ones but I can't see that it'll help either.

Is there something else that might control pressure consistency that I'm not aware of and might need replacing like the over pressure valve?

Many thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

When was the last time you descaled?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jambon said:


> Hello coffee lovers!
> 
> Technical help needed...
> 
> ...


 Generally they are fairly inconsistent . Stop at shit by weight not by the auto buttons


----------



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

I've just taken it apart and seen that the flow meter is covered in corrosion. I've ordered this one

https://www.buyspares.co.uk/product.pl?pid=2229568&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9b_4BRCMARIsADMUIyqUEp1xDus-9dqUO3UnIvKr9B2M0SeH9bGoX8kup08MajDm6GqpjSQaAsvMEALw_wcB

I'll let you know if it fits.


----------



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

The flow meter above works. The base pins are slightly different. You can get around this by using the old base with the new top/lid. Make sure the large clear o-ring is installed before reconnecting. Very easy job!


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, I've had the same issue with my DB, totally inconsistent shots, usually running at 28secs for the first pour and then anything up to 45secs for other consecutive shots... Here is the response from Sage.

"Thank you for contacting Sage Support, we appreciate having this opportunity to assist you.

In short, the behaviour you describe is within normal expectations. Sometimes it will take 30 seconds, sometimes up to 50 seconds, as you described. This is due to the roasting process, whereby beans even in the same packet will have been roasted to different degrees.

Best regards,
David

Best regards / Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David
Sage Appliances Support"

I dont believe that you can have such variance with the same beans and same grinder, same dosing, or am I the wrong one?

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like a typical response from a crib sheet at the consumer help desk. Blame the component /item that is nothing to do with SAGE  

When contacting my local water authority ST. regarding excessive chorine in the water, ? Do you wash your car on the drive ???.

Do you have a washing machine ??? and various other inane questions.   

It is possible the first dose from the grinder is dry / exposed to the air and following ones more consistent. (residue left from previous grinding)

Members who do not singe dose (large grinders ) will often run a few gms through to clear stale / dry gounds.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

cozzie21 said:


> Hi, I've had the same issue with my DB, totally inconsistent shots, usually running at 28secs for the first pour and then anything up to 45secs for other consecutive shots... Here is the response from Sage.


 What grinder are you using? And are the following consecutive shots all around 45 secs? If they are then it's probably retained grounds from the grinder rather than the DB - the DB is quite consistent in terms of water pressure and flow, even if something is wrong with the internals, I can't think of much that would make it behave in the way you are describing aside from possibly the flow meter or OPV having loose scale or debris (but unlikely to be that consistently inconsistent) - the Oracle is different in that you have the built-in grinder and tamping mechanism to contend with...


----------

